# HELP NEW HERE



## Msniceynice (Mar 8, 2005)

xxx3indigo

I have a 1991 Nissan Maxima Automatic.

I have recently had some problems when i am driving lets just say i am stopping at a red light when i gas it to go on green my car will begin jerking and it will take about 10 secs for it to go, and also the speedometer won't go past 20kms at that time. My shifter was only working in D2 so i had that repaired My car is has been with my mechanic for 6 days now and it is still not fixed they have done they following
1. fuel injector
2.front gaskets
3.alternator & battery
4. tune up
5. sensor 

but still nothing,my mechanic says it is not a tranny problem so now he is taking it to nissan to see if they can tell him, if anyone no's what this could be please let me no ...thank you


----------

